# Substrate for emersed



## dean (17 Feb 2013)

What substrate do you find works best?
I've used aquatic soil with no real success as it dries out really quickly


----------



## Palm Tree (17 Feb 2013)

I use john innes with extra coir or peat, you could also add some vermiculite.


----------



## RynoParsons (17 Feb 2013)

I use plain pottingsoil.


----------



## dean (17 Feb 2013)

John innes No3 ?


----------



## jack-rythm (17 Feb 2013)

Im not having too much of an issue with drying out soil, what are you using mate? do you cover yours to keep humid? maybe this is the reason? I dont cover mine so my water doesnt evaporate as quick. I use ADA amazonia. My hydrocotyle is going like mad! the stems have al gone rich purple/red  what do you have in your bowl?


----------



## Palm Tree (17 Feb 2013)

dean said:


> John innes No3 ?


 Yeah John innes no3 because I could use it if i decide to flood the tank.


----------



## dean (18 Feb 2013)

Aquatic soil then cover top


----------



## Balik1 (26 Mar 2013)

Aquatic soil works great ! I used most brand s with simler results . Personally the key to this is paitence 

Good luck dude


----------



## dean (1 Apr 2013)

Does anyone use gravel etc as a base layer, like they use in terrariums or just fill selected container with soil?


----------

